# Tekken Appreciation Thread (TAT)



## Daemoniac (Dec 6, 2009)

Well, it's been a long time since I really played too many games, so I dug through all my old 'unz yesterday and pulled out all the Tekken games... Fuck me I have forgotten how much fun they are 

I'm not _that_ big a fan of many fighting games (Mortal Kombat & Tekken pretty much ), but they just got _everything_ right IMO... Great character models, controls that make sense (and involve limb-specific buttons for once as opposed to generic "high attack", "low attack" buttons which piss me right off ), insane music...

Unfortunately I don't have a PS3 or 360, so I can't comment on Tekken 6 yet, but thus far (since the absolute masterpiece that was Tekken 3), favorite character is still Yoshimitsu... And Lee... crazy purple-haired combo machine that he is 


Any other fans?


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Dec 6, 2009)

Tekken 1 and 2 sucked tremendously. 

Tekken 3 was great. Tekken Tag made it even better. 

Tekken 4 sucked as bad as 1 and 2. Jin vs Jin vs Jin vs Steve vs Jin vs Jin.... 

Tekken 5 / Dark Resurrection was a return to form. 


And you'll definitely like Tekken 6...




... it's quite fun. A bit different as it revolves around that damn beat-em-up Tekken Force style to unlock stuff.


----------



## hutchman (Dec 6, 2009)

Go Eddie!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Daemoniac (Dec 6, 2009)

Bloody_Inferno said:


> Tekken 1* and 2* sucked tremendously.



I disagree with the underlined part... I bought T1, and yes, it was made from pure fail (though for the times I suppose it was pretty fucking amazing), but I really enjoy 2, something about it was just really entertaining.



> Tekken 3 was great. Tekken Tag made it even better.



I both agree and disagree about Tekken Tag. It was awesome game, loads of options, and AMAZING array of characters, but it _always_ gets me when I'm playing because the character models are so god damn disproportionate  Next time you play, look at Jins head:torso ratio, and almost ALL the characters eyes are too fucking small/close together. Call me picky, but it annoys the absolute shite out of me.



> Tekken 4 sucked as bad as 1 and 2. Jin vs Jin vs Jin vs Steve vs Jin vs Jin....



 I mostly agree here. It was a pretty pitiful set of characters, and while they tried something new (and pretty well failed at it), gotta give em credit for trying. At least the characters were a return to form. And Lee came back 



> Tekken 5 / Dark Resurrection was a return to form.



Fuckin oath!! I really like 5, but I can't play it after I got DR... Dragunov  He is made from pure win!




> And you'll definitely like Tekken 6...
> 
> ... it's quite fun. A bit different as it revolves around that damn beat-em-up Tekken Force style to unlock stuff.



I'm getting that vibe from it  The characters look incredible, they have soooo many of them, and it looks to be a touch darker again, which they kind of lost after Tekken 3, that sort of street level brawler feel to it.

I will say, the only 2 things that are *kind of* getting to me are the fact that Yoshimitsu looks like the mutant offspring of the Terminator, and that a lot of the new characters are getting that really generic "asian" look to them which they didn't have before... It's nothing huge, but I hope they don't stray too far into that, so far as i'm concerned, that's Street Fighters style which i don't much like


----------



## Jzbass25 (Dec 6, 2009)

I enjoyed 1 as a youngin; however, why the price on amazon? Amazon.com: Tekken: Playstation: Video Games


----------



## Daemoniac (Dec 6, 2009)

It's a classic dude... _GAWD_ 

Makes no sense to me either


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Dec 6, 2009)

We probably disagree because I'm more of a Street Fighter/Guilty Gear man than a Tekken man. 

In fact I loved the Virtua Fighter series more than Tekken... from 4 onwards anyway.  I know, considering how lifeless the characters are. 

Tekken 4 for me sucked because Jin was way too overpowered. Every tournament was a Jin fest. At least Steve and Kazuya made things more interesting. 

Also with the disproportions, I don't think they fixed it yet, Jin still looks kinda the same as in Tekken 3 (albeit more refined). 

Though generally I find all the Tekken series enjoyable and fun to play, and it's one of the more forgiving games to play on a pad. I went through a phase of collecting fighting games. Now I have to get the latest KOF game. 

And there's too many joke endings.


----------



## Daemoniac (Dec 6, 2009)

^ Joke endings are _awesome_!!! Every single one of the joke endings in T3 was hilariously awesome  Especially Kuma's!

The consensus seems to be that Jin was heaps unfair in 4, i've read that a few times, but I never noticed it all that much  I've always meant to play Guilty Gear... Somehow i've just never got around to it.


----------



## oldbulllee (Dec 6, 2009)

the best fighting game yet made. brian fury & dragunov.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Dec 6, 2009)

Yeah most of them are awesome. Every ending with Kuma yes, Asuka, well anything involving her is great  and while Heihachi are generally funny, I'm not so sure if I could take them anymore. 

Why Tekken 4 Jin was overpowered:

JF Laser Scrapper = B, F+2, 1, hold D+2. Single most powerful move in the game. Unblockable Juggle starter and when used correctly can do 50-60% damage, 90% on counter hit.  

Tournaments started to suck because of this, and a whole heap of unbalanced fighting games. But then again, no fighing game (that's not Karate Champ) is balanced. Though despite all this, some do become enjoyable: MvC2, CvS2 among others. 

Here I am going to Gamefaqs mode. 

Also, if you haven't been too spoiled by 3D fighting games, you'll love Guilty Gear.


----------



## Marv Attaxx (Dec 6, 2009)

Demoniac said:


> Fuckin oath!! I really like 5, but I can't play it after I got DR... Dragunov  He is made from pure win!
> 
> I'm getting that vibe from it  The characters look incredible, they have soooo many of them, and it looks to be a touch darker again, which they kind of lost after Tekken 3, that sort of street level brawler feel to it.
> 
> I will say, the only 2 things that are *kind of* getting to me are the fact that Yoshimitsu looks like the mutant offspring of the Terminator, and that a lot of the new characters are getting that really generic "asian" look to them which they didn't have before... It's nothing huge, but I hope they don't stray too far into that, so far as i'm concerned, that's Street Fighters style which i don't much like


Dragunov is fucking awesome!!! So much brutality 
And yeah, Tekken 5 is cool but not as good as I thought it would be. The arcade mode sucks: no videos and the end boss is even worse than jinpachi from the last tekken.
It's kinda funny to fight with a little girl against a giant-ass ancient god who's 5 times taller than you 
And the campagne-mode is pretty bad, too. Aweful graphics, bad gameplay (and you're always fighting together with someone else but you can't play it coop -_-), very bad story told in very bad videos.
The reason I bought it is that it's still tekken and the normal one-on-one gamplay is better than anything before it 
Many many new moves, fantastic animations and the graphics are good too (but you can see that the game is about 2 years old...dunno what took so long to port it from the arcade machines to our consoles especially since they used a ps3 in those machines) and the customisation is fun, too. If you wanna play it with your friends it's still as awesome as tekken 3 (which imho is the best tekken game ever. BEST MUSIC EVER!). 
They just tried to improve tekken so much that it got worse 

EDIT: and there's no Gon and Boskonovitch -_-
I fucking loved those crazy characters


----------



## Daemoniac (Dec 6, 2009)

Aye Lilli is pretty awesome as well, her and Dragunov i just ofund the most incredibly _easy_ characters to play as


----------



## Daemoniac (Dec 6, 2009)

And _neither_ of them are in normal Tekken 5, just DR


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Dec 6, 2009)

They're both awesome in Tekken 6. Gotta pickup Druganov some time soon.


----------



## Daemoniac (Dec 6, 2009)

Him, Lee and Yoshimitsu i fucking _pwn_ with on PSP... I can't wait to try some of the new characters on 6.


----------



## Marv Attaxx (Dec 6, 2009)

Bloody_Inferno said:


> They're both awesome in Tekken 6. Gotta pickup Druganov some time soon.


My new favourite character!! Very easy to play, very strong, fast and he's got the most brutal moves


----------



## ShadyDavey (Dec 6, 2009)

I adored Tekken 3, played 1 and 2...but haven't touched the rest of the series. I probably overplayed 3 in all honesty, but at the time it was by far my favourite game of that genre.


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Dec 6, 2009)

Tekken 6 was terrible. I endured the painful experience of owning for several days, yes the 1 on 1 vs is still fantastic, but it is totally overlooked this time around, and tbh the new characters since Tekken 3 are just plain shit. The load times are so long, I resulted to playing Survival mode, thinking it would just put me in an arena and keep throwing in new characters as I beat down the current one, ala Dead or Alive, but no, even Survival mode stopped and loaded in a whole new map after each combatant. 

The Scenario mode is pure crap also, which is unfortunate as it is the main focus of the game this time around. The lock on feature doesn't work, and the over-the-shoulder camera makes it different to defend against attacks from the side. Furthermore, to enhance your character you have to equip various items picked up along the way. Unfortauntely these make your character look ridiculous, to the point where it erodes the game. You have the choice - get smited by a boss with a huge health bar and 250% damage, so you have to equip some Elton John style star glasses in order to double your health bar just to stand a chance. Star glasses and pink ribbons really suit Kazuya Mishima 

Although it has to be said, the item-based approach of the game may not be such a failing point, because scenario mode is so bad you will probably not play it unless you are masochistically fanatic about Tekken. Its as though the designers saw how good Tekken Force was, took the idea and redesigned it, removing all of the fun in the process. Its a real shame, but I really wish they had just stopped making Tekken games after the completely awesome Tekken 3.


----------



## Marv Attaxx (Dec 6, 2009)

Esp Griffyn said:


> You have the choice - get smited by a boss with a huge health bar and 250% damage, so you have to equip some Elton John style star glasses in order to double your health bar just to stand a chance. Star glasses and pink ribbons really suit Kazuya Mishima


You can't imagine what my dragunov looks like


----------



## Daemoniac (Dec 6, 2009)

Esp Griffyn said:


> tbh the new characters since Tekken 3 are just plain shit.



I can't agree with that... Some of them are getting to me a bit (Bob  and that generic asian looking girl with the pink hair...), but there are soooo many awesome characters now 



> I resulted to playing Survival mode, thinking it would just put me in an arena and keep throwing in new characters as I beat down the current one, ala Dead or Alive, but no, even Survival mode stopped and loaded in a whole new map after each combatant.



I honestly dont know why you expected that  It's _never_ been like that in any Tekken game before, its always one match after another. New opponent, new map.

I'm surprised about the load times too... did you play on PS3 or 360? Cos if it was 360 then we know the issue...



Ah well.. sounds like it just wasn't meant for you


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Dec 6, 2009)

The whole Tekken Force section was never good to begin with. Sure the concept is great, and it's a somewhat decent excuse to put a story into a fighting game. But it's been crap since it's introduction in Tekken 4. Still, it had it's fair share of giggles for a little bit. And I just stuck with Lars the whole way through. 

As for the good new characters post Tekken 3. Steve Fox, Druganov, Leo, Asuka (a more interesting Jun), Lars...

As for lag time, I'm still quite skeptical about playing fighting games in general online. It's a curse because fighting games rely so heavily on frame data, lag will kill the experience so badly it's put me off online play and rather go to arcades instead.


----------



## Daemoniac (Dec 6, 2009)

Bloody_Inferno said:


> The whole Tekken Force section was never good to begin with. Sure the concept is great, and it's a somewhat decent excuse to put a story into a fighting game. But it's been crap since it's introduction in Tekken 4.



 Tekken _3_. IT was introduced in T3. That's how you unlocked Boskonovich 

EDIT: Not only that, but it was _awesome_ in Tekken 3.


----------



## Arminius (Dec 6, 2009)

I remember going on a field trip when I was younger. I spent all of my food money playing Tekken in an arcade


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Dec 6, 2009)

Demoniac said:


> Tekken _3_. IT was introduced in T3. That's how you unlocked Boskonovich
> 
> EDIT: Not only that, but it was _awesome_ in Tekken 3.


 
I stand corrected. 

That's how much I played it in the console... didn't.


----------



## Daemoniac (Dec 6, 2009)

Yeah it was actually really, really good in Tekken 3... it was pretty much just a side-scrolling action game  Really fun.

the Tekken Force mode in 4 was ok, but infuriating, and difficult to move around. And that abomination in T5 with Jin was just atrocious  Horrible graphics, repetitive, shit gameplay, you can only use jin... the list of things wrong with that go on and on.


----------



## Triple-J (Dec 6, 2009)

I'd really love to give Tekken 6 a go but 5 really put me off due to the end boss being ridiculously cheap and tbh I felt the character belonged in Darkstalkers or something, it seems like quite a few recent fighting games have a habit of throwing in an annoyingly cheap boss at the end which really dampens the game.

Steve Fox is my second favourite character in the series as I love characters where you get a different perspective on the controls as they seem awkward to play at first but once you learn how to use them they are awesome to play as (Gen and Dudley from the StreetFighter series do this very well too) as for my favourite Tekken character well I'm a big fan of wrestling and cats so it's King/Armour King!


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Dec 6, 2009)

Triple-J said:


> I'd really love to give Tekken 6 a go but 5 really put me off due to the end boss being ridiculously cheap and tbh I felt the character belonged in Darkstalkers or something, it seems like quite a few recent fighting games have a habit of throwing in an annoyingly cheap boss at the end which really dampens the game.


 
That's pretty much every SNK fighting game ever made.  And you'll most likely hate the Tekken 6 boss. I won't spoil it.


----------



## Daemoniac (Dec 6, 2009)

^ Is it a dragon?
A dragon made from the genes of Heihachi/Jinpachi/the Mishima family that spits cannons that shoot chainsaws, is made from molten lava, with wings made of miniguns and has one-button power moves (yoshimitsus stab, pauls uber punch etc..) and has a move that blows up the earth dealing you 50000% damage in one hit and then the chainsaws hit you too just in case?
Is it a kitten?

EDIT: Oh, and yes, I agree with the end boss of 5 being cheap. They fixed that up on PSP though, it's a lot less bullshit to play through the story mode. Less infuriating


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Dec 6, 2009)

Not that retarded but right up there in terms of KI2 Gargus like stupidity.


----------



## Daemoniac (Dec 6, 2009)

Ah well, it's probably for the best that it's not a dragon made from the genes of Heihachi/Jinpachi/the Mishima family that spits cannons that shoot chainsaws, is made from molten lava, with wings made of miniguns and has one-button power moves (yoshimitsus stab, pauls uber punch etc..) and has a move that blows up the earth dealing you 50000% damage in one hit and then the chainsaws hit you too just in case.


I'm going to look it up now.. I'm curious


----------



## Daemoniac (Dec 6, 2009)

Holy shit, it nearly is as bad as that dragon though


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Dec 7, 2009)

Wait until you see his movelist.


----------



## Daemoniac (Dec 7, 2009)

I read something about some uber unblockable stomp thing?


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Dec 7, 2009)

Yeah it's quite ridiculous, but at least it's easily avoidable.


----------



## Marv Attaxx (Dec 7, 2009)

Nancy is even worse than Azazel 
Fucking 4-legged tank with rockets 'n' laser n shit!!
Also: I want Tekken Bowl back!!!
And the Tekken 3 Tekken Force mode!
Tekken 3 was so much fun 
They should just make a Tekken 3 remake with the current graphics, characters and movelist and everyone would be happy


----------



## windu (Dec 7, 2009)

jin was one of the most used characters, but a person that really knows how to use king and switch up his grabs can be a bitch too, (espicially if they know the death cradle combo) bryan fury, armor king, nina' anna' and julie are all top teir characters too. very tough to beat

i wish they woulda focused more on the arcade style on tekkan 6 then the story mode, the story mode was horrible. should made the arcade mode more interesting.


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Dec 7, 2009)

Demoniac said:


> I honestly dont know why you expected that  It's _never_ been like that in any Tekken game before, its always one match after another. New opponent, new map.



I just thought that with DOA making the innovation so many years ago, Tekken would have caught up and made something really slick and fast paced. It annoys me when playing a fighting game, and I have to spend more time looking at load screens than I do actually fighting.


----------



## Daemoniac (Dec 7, 2009)

I suppose  That said though, DOA always really, really pissed me off, so for me it's a good thing Tekken took no notes out of their book 

@ Marv, _any_ of the characters are an absolute cunt to beat if your opponent knows how to use them


----------



## Marv Attaxx (Dec 7, 2009)

Demoniac said:


> @ Marv, _any_ of the characters are an absolute cunt to beat if your opponent knows how to use them


True that. I used to be an absolute king-pro. Knew every throw and 10hit-combo. But nancy's not a normal characters 
You can't even use "her" (only one fight in the campagne mode)


----------



## Daemoniac (Dec 7, 2009)

I never could quite get the hang of Kings throws. Same with Nina... I used to really like Hwoarang, but his playing style gets too awkward for me


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Dec 7, 2009)

I forgot about "Nancy". Even gains a cack movelist too. 



Demoniac said:


> _any_ of the characters are an absolute cunt to beat if your opponent knows how to use them


 
Then add tier rankings to the mix, where even a crap player who abuses a great move can somehow win too. Great players get greater when using top characters. 

CPU bosses aren't as bad after a while. It is the CPU so even Azazel Bison Seth Gill etc all become tediously easy. 

DOA has Hayabusa, which is great. Other than that, I found it a bit too clunky. Still fun though.


----------



## Daemoniac (Dec 7, 2009)

^ Hayabusa is the _only_ character I can use in DOA... Every single one of the other characters make me indescribably angry in their lameness 

It's kind of funny going back to the earlier games (like 2 and 3) and seeing just how few moves they had


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Feb 21, 2011)

I'm developing a nasty habbit of bumping threads lately... 



I'm anticipating on this release along with the Tekken X Street Fighter/Street Fighter X Tekken games too.


----------



## Daemoniac (Feb 22, 2011)

That reminds me actually, I got Tekken 6 not too long ago.

Fucking. Awesome.

So much better than 5 was, and Azazel really isn't as bad as you guys made me expect


----------



## Chickenhawk (Feb 22, 2011)

For the record: I will destroy any of you in Tekken. 

Seriously, I would fucking *ruin* you


----------



## Daemoniac (Feb 22, 2011)

^ Nonsense. My mad Yoshimitsu skillz will pwn you, n00b.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Feb 27, 2011)

Sweet. Devil Kazuya is back:



And so is Jun Kazama:







EDIT: And look, somebody's back too....






True Ogre...


----------



## Dubber (Mar 13, 2011)

Bloody_Inferno said:


> Tekken 1 and 2 sucked tremendously.
> 
> Tekken 3 was great. Tekken Tag made it even better.
> 
> ...



Agreed. Tekken 6 is a lot of fun


----------



## Marv Attaxx (Mar 13, 2011)

They need to bring Gon back


----------



## Daemoniac (Mar 13, 2011)

^ NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!! 

Gon was such a pain in the arse little dinosaur cunt  I have to say, I'm extremely happy to see Ogre back... He's got less of the "token Japanese" feel to him than Azazel and Jinpachi did. There are too many games already that do that.


----------



## Marv Attaxx (Mar 13, 2011)

Yeah, Ogre is the coolest Tekken-boss!
Flying around, telekinesis and fire n shit 
And he kinda looked like the Hulk in his human form lol


----------



## Daemoniac (Mar 13, 2011)

Him and Devil were both pretty cool (I mean come on, Devil is purple FFS! PURPLE! )


----------



## Marv Attaxx (Mar 14, 2011)

Hey Namco!
I want Tekken Ball back 
And let Nobuyaoshi Sano (Tekken 3!!) compose the soundtrack again!!!
I still enjoy to play Tekken 3 because the soundtrack is so freakin' awesome 

EDIT: Aaaaand Dr. Bosconovitch aaaand oldskool side-scrolling Tekken Force!!!


----------



## Daemoniac (Mar 14, 2011)

Marv Attaxx said:


> Hey Namco!
> I want Tekken Ball back
> And let Nobuyaoshi Sano (Tekken 3!!) compose the soundtrack again!!!



YES!

The Tekken 3 OST is still one of my favorite video game soundtracks of all time. Kind of dirty, kind of electronic, all fucking awesome


----------



## Daemoniac (Mar 14, 2011)

Oh, and tekken ball mode was easily the best of the novely Tekken modes.

Also; Get rid of that abomination from Tekken 5 and 6... You know the one, that awkward, terrible third person "action" game bullshit? Lose it. You're a fighting game


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Mar 27, 2011)

Who wants some Tekken Tag Tournament 2 action?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EsEXGZEy8GM


----------



## caskettheclown (Mar 30, 2011)

Bloody_Inferno said:


> Who wants some Tekken Tag Tournament 2 action?
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EsEXGZEy8GM



I haven't been this excited about a game in such a long time!!

Tekken is one of my favorite franchises of all time.
Plus its one of the few games that i'm rather good at!


----------



## vampiregenocide (Mar 30, 2011)

Tekken 2 and 3 made my childhood. I liked Tekken tag as it was essentially a massive clusterfuck of characters from the previous games. Tekken 4 was okay but not great, though the effects were awesome. Haven't played any Tekken games since as I thought they all looked awful.


----------



## Daemoniac (Mar 31, 2011)

^ 4 was pretty cool. 5 had moments of brilliance and moments of terribleness, and 6 is honestly really fun, bar the "action" game part


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Mar 31, 2011)

Daemoniac said:


> ^ 4 was pretty cool. 5 had moments of brilliance and moments of terribleness, and 6 is honestly really fun, bar the "action" game part


 
5 is still better than 4, by a long shot. Dark Resurrection corrected the quirks of Tekken 5 to make it better.

EDIT: Those quirks went by the name of Steve Fox.


----------



## Daemoniac (Mar 31, 2011)

I preferred 4 to 5, honestly (broken though Jin was in 4...), but Dark Resurrection is indeed better than either.


----------



## Static (Apr 1, 2011)

Bloody_Inferno said:


> Who wants some Tekken Tag Tournament 2 action?
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EsEXGZEy8GM




this is just too fucking cool.

brb feel like playing more tekken after watching this.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Apr 22, 2011)

Some TT2 Jun Kazama footage here.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Apr 23, 2011)

Tekken 3 is the first and only fighting game I've been able to beat on the hardest difficulty setting, and I had to use Gon and his cheap ass moves to do it .


----------



## Curt (Apr 23, 2011)

Tekken kicks ass. and I really want to get Tekken 6.

Mortal Kombat, Street Fighter, and Tekken. Only fighters I play.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (May 15, 2011)

Arcade opening cinematic for Tekken Tag 2


----------



## Ricky_Gallows (May 15, 2011)

I find that unlike virtual fighter i can button mash to hell and have a good time. I've always enjoyed the tekken games. I might actually go play one now haha.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (May 15, 2011)

^ I actually prefer the fact that Virtua Fighter was less forgiving to button mashing. But that's just me.


----------



## Ricky_Gallows (May 15, 2011)

Bloody_Inferno said:


> ^ I actually prefer the fact that Virtua Fighter was less forgiving to button mashing. But that's just me.



that's the point for me. Virtual fighter was waaaaay to challenging for me (well V5). All i need in tekken was eddie, law or hwoarang and i was set.http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Tekken_characters#Hwoarang


----------



## Marv Attaxx (May 16, 2011)

Virtua Fighter 5 had some cool stuff but the sound effects were killing the game for me 
You're doing a giant swing with Wolf and it sounds like somebody's using an old coffee grinder...

Tekken's always been the best fighting game for me:
- The 4 button control layout for each limb is the most intuitive system out there
- Gameplay is easy to learn but crazy hard to master ( also depending on the character you're using). Every character plays totally different. Biggest movelist of all fighting games.
- Fluid and realistic (but exaggerated) animations, real fighting styles
- Fast "in your face" gameplay
- Cool characters 
- Freakin' awesome soundtrack (especially tekken3!)

It's so awesome to play against my buddy, click on replay after the fight and see a wonderful fighting- choreography of punches, kicks, throwcombos, tackles, blocks and counter attacks, reversals, chickens (reversal of a reversal), ukemis etc.

The only other games that I like (almost) equally is the dead or alive series and Soul Calibur


----------



## Nonservium (May 16, 2011)

I cannot wait for Tekken Tag 2. I loved the first tag. so much playtime on that installment alone. I hope they bring back classic Jin =\

I have Tekken 6 and honestly, it's a great game. It's no Tekken 3 but it's damned close. Dark Resurrection was lots of fun too. 6 did nothing but improve on it. If you haven't played since 4, which was ass, give it a try.


----------



## Rock4ever (May 16, 2011)

I loved the hell out of tekken 2, I think Tekken 3 was the end of it though for me. I liked playing as King the most.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (May 19, 2011)

More Tekken Tag 2 gameplay footage:









Nonservium said:


> I cannot wait for Tekken Tag 2. I loved the first tag. so much playtime on that installment alone. I hope they bring back classic Jin =\


 
If you can ignore the wings/horns/evil bits/extra moves etc Devil Jin is about as close as you can get.


----------



## Daemoniac (May 20, 2011)

^ He's like Classic Jin & Devil mashed into one


----------



## Tomo009 (May 20, 2011)

Did like tekken 3 back in the day. Never got overly into 4,5 or 6 but I'll still be watching tag 2 to see how it all turns out. Really like the fighting system, though it does seem to take a LOT to get past button mashing in tekken as it seems each character takes a couple of months study to understand. I just never saw a whole lot of personality in the tekken cast, but that may just be because of how huge it is, I can never settle on one character to main in a tekken game.


----------



## Marv Attaxx (May 20, 2011)

^ That's what makes Tekken interesting for me 
I bought Tekken 6 the day it came into the stores and I still play it every weekend. There are so many things to learn, it never gets old 
Check out the Tekken Zaibatsu forum, there's a lot of good information there 
At the moment I'm struggling to learn buffering and iSWs 
Anyone got any tips how to pull them off with a Dual Shock (I hate the arcade controller!)?

And now that PSN is back... anyone who enjoys getting beaten up add me 
PSN-ID: BLAKKOUT


----------



## C2Aye (May 20, 2011)

1) Pick Lili
2) Mash x and o together with direction buttons.
3) Win at life.

I'm really shit at this game, as you can tell 

Incredibly fun game to play with some friends though


----------



## Tomo009 (May 20, 2011)

Marv Attaxx said:


> ^ That's what makes Tekken interesting for me
> I bought Tekken 6 the day it came into the stores and I still play it every weekend. There are so many things to learn, it never gets old
> Check out the Tekken Zaibatsu forum, there's a lot of good information there
> At the moment I'm struggling to learn buffering and iSWs
> ...



Well I don't know what iSWs are XD but buffering really shouldnt be too difficult unless T6s window is tiny or something. Try and come up with a visual cue on a move to know when you can begin to buffer the next move. I've been playing MK9 recently which is incredibly lenient on buffer and zero-edge windows so maybe I'm a bit soft on them recently.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (May 21, 2011)

Tomo009 said:


> Well I don't know what iSWs are XD



Instant Shining Wizard. 

Forward, Forward, Forward 2+4.


----------



## Marv Attaxx (May 21, 2011)

^ Jep, this!
I can do them with an arcade stick but it's pretty fucking hard to do 'em with a dual shock 
But they look so cool!


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Jun 9, 2011)

Tekken Hybrid anyone?



Also looks like Wii players will get a Tekken game with plenty of options....


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Jul 19, 2011)

You want TT2 combos?


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Aug 3, 2011)

Tekken Tag 2 exhibition from Evo.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iRbl4vkegBc


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Aug 16, 2011)

Man the attention I give to fighting games... 



Tekken Hybrid is essentially a megapack for PS3 blu-ray. It'll feature the original Tekken Tag Tournament in HD, the full Blood Vengeance CGI movie, and an earlier version of Tekken Tag Tournament 2 along with Tekken Bowl and other extras as well.


----------



## deepti123 (Aug 26, 2011)

awesome game its been long time i haven't played tekken will surely search for it today.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Sep 11, 2012)

Bumping this up as Tekken Tag Tournament 2 should be available for pre-order... it is here in Melbourne anyway. 

Based on the demo from Tekken Hybrid, I'll be adding this to the growing list.


----------



## Marv Attaxx (Sep 15, 2012)

Playing tekken tag tournament 2 right now.
It. fucking. RULEZ!!


----------



## Nonservium (Sep 19, 2012)

I was kind of disappointed in TT2. It just doesn't have that same feel. That being said, Jun Kazama is a bad bitch! lol


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Sep 20, 2012)

Nonservium said:


> I was kind of disappointed in TT2. It just doesn't have that same feel. That being said, Jun Kazama is a bad bitch! lol


 
I just started to play this breifly, and yeah, can't say I'm feeling this either. Then again, Tekken games are a slow burn for me. I'll give it a few more weeks to sink in.


----------



## Empryrean (Sep 20, 2012)

Y'all playin Tekken? You guys on psn?


----------

